# hollies adoption diary



## hollie2

hi all

Thought i would start my own adoption diary - decided after one miscarriage (July 2006), ttc, 4 iui's and 2 private ivf's as nhs would not fund us.  After our 2nd ivf go in January which got cancelled we would not have any more treatment and look into adoption.  We had spoken about it before we had treatment and said we would adopt if treatment didnt work.

Had 2 wait 6 months after last ivf treatment so phoned July 10 and got a information pack sent thru.  We then attended an information evening in October and waiting on info/dates on when prep groups will be.  

Expecting it to be a long process and im not the most patient

thanks

J
x


----------



## Loobys

Hi Hollie

Thought i would say hi, being fairly new to the adoption road, well we started it in 2008 but recession hit so decided to wait a while longer, we are pretty much at same stage as you, although been told will get no appointments until new year x

Looking forward to reading your diary.

Love H x


----------



## hollie2

Hi H

Its good to see someone who is rounghly at the same stage.  We now have dates for prep group on 2nd & 3rd December.  Got word by email after emailing them a few times

its also good reading everyones adoption diaries who have been through it all and came out the other side.  seems such a long way away

J
x


----------



## charlie_44

Hi Hollie

Just thought I would drop in and say hi   as we are also just starting down the adoption route.  We have our training dates for end Jan and then Feb so not too far behind you.  

I'm not the most patient either   so will have to keep myself busy to make the time go quicker.  

Love Charlie x


----------



## hollie2

Hi Charlie

Nice to hear from you.  Keep me up to date with ure training dates and how you get on

love hollie
x


----------



## Loobys

Hi Hollie

It is nice to have someone around the same stage as you x 

we have had confirmation that our intial visit is next tuesday and all going well we have been given prep course dates for jan  

i am a little anxious though as i don't know what to expect but so excited got butterflies in my tummy x

Love H x


----------



## hollie2

Hi

Have had a phoned call from our social worker  .  We are finally starting our home visits starting on Monday 13th June.  got butterflies and cd feel my eyes welling up.  god knows what i will be like when we get approved and then matched if im like that just now.

cant wait to get started altho its nervewracking.  She just said first visit wd b goin thru the process again and making dates for future appts etc.  

does anyone know if this wd be weekly, every 2 weeks or what.
feel as tho we are finally geting somewhere
j
x


----------



## Irishlady

Yeah, that's good news Hollie! I was really emotional too when we got a date to start home study!

We are just a wee bit ahead of you and had our first h/s last Thursday. The visit lasted about 1hr15mins and we set dates until end of July. We are meeting weekly for 3 weeks and then fortnightly.  We have our second one this evening and have had to quite a bit of homework for it.  But it feels good to have started!

xx


----------



## hollie2

Well we had our first visit last night for HS.  i was so nervous and am glad the first one is out the way.  Our social worker is lovely and so easy to talk to and we got on well.  we have put in first 6 dates - nxt one nxt tues the fortnight after n fortniget after that, then weekly for a couple of weeks.  our social worker then goes on holiday for a couple of weeks so its good that there is a few weekly.
She went through the process again and asked how we felt at prep groups bk in december.  The process is now rolling - she started with Gary and where he was born, parents, siblings, childhood, who done the discipline etc etc so b my turn nxt week.  also got forms to fill out for police checks etc.
jen
x


----------

